# Books on Catering Business



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

What are the best/most informative ones you've come across? Basically I am looking for an informative book focusing on the business side...like licensing, sanitation, pricing, etc. Before signing up for any classes I want a little more info so I go into it (possibly) knowing what to expect...and I love books.
-Sarah


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

each state is different, if you call the Health Dept they can tell you what's needed in your area. Small Business gave me info on what was needed.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Don't no of any comprehensive book. Like Mushroom girl says, every state differs. First thing I would work on is How to write up a Catering Contract. Most people dont have a clue as to what should be on the front or rear of contract. Ask your local health dept. for a book as to what their food service rules and regulations are. Also have been doing it over 40 years and learned very little from any book, in fact I was told to write one. You need on the job experience. Good Luck


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

The Source would be:

CATERING: The Art, Science and Mystery

Michael Roman

The local health department will handle the laws for your area.... but this is about as good a book as I have ever come across on Catering.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've been to several Michael Roman classes at Chicago Fancy Food Show, he's great......I've not got his book but have seen it and highly recommend it.
It's about $80-90 isn't it bbally?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Just over 100 dollars new. But amazon.com has them used from about $26.00


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Mike ROman is truly a guru of catering and one that many of us owe a huge debt of gratitude to

his newest book is only $29 on the catersource site and its called

If You Don't Sell It,
You Can't Cook It!
#600052
$29.00

I have learned more from his seminars and the catersource convention than I can ever begin to explain

sales techniques
contract clauses
how to position yourself as different and above the competition
how to answer hard questions
how to SELL!!
and he is a very humble sweet man who is literally a G-D to many


----------



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! I know experiece trumps books anyday but with the job market and my lack of experience in the industry I can't seem to convincea catering co. to give me a chance.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

out of curiosity what position are you looking for? What size firm?

My initial fine dining restaurant job was waiting tables, I wanted a kitchen job....so I waited tables for a few months....when the recent CIA grad cooked Food and Wine's leg of lamb welldone, that was the breaking point. He was fired the owner ended up in the kitchen and I started showing up early to help prep....my time.....no $ initially other than waitstaff pitance. Within a couple of weeks I had the kitchen job.


----------

